

Git-reset: three simple rules that capture most of its (complicated) behaviour - mjs
http://blog.plover.com/prog/git-reset.html

======
cmurphycode
Nice! I also had a tough time understanding the manual on this topic, so I
made the following diagrams: <http://cmurphycode.github.com/Git-Diagrams/>
(Source is on GH, so you can send changes!)

I printed out the get/reset diagram and referred to it a lot when I learned
git. I still check it every once in a while, for reassurance :)

~~~
mjs
Excellent! Yes it seems a bunch of people like to visualise how the repo
changes via these sorts of diagrams. <http://marklodato.github.com/visual-git-
guide/index-en.html> has similar stuff.

~~~
cmurphycode
Hey, those are great! I don't know how I haven't come across those- feels like
I've explored every git resource on Google. Maybe I should've used DDG :)

------
latch
<voice type="robot"> i am dumb. still do not understand </voice>

